
Created my fist IO game – bomb your enemies - r4nd0m_jump
http://owom.io/
======
ghostbrainalpha
Is Jack a bot? Cool game.

~~~
r4nd0m_jump
No it's actually me :)) Thanks! I'm looking forward to your feedback

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
This definitely was a fun little browser game. If you want to keep working on
it this is what I would add.

1) I clicked through the splash page too fast to read the instructions. So I
was confused for awhile. I wouldn't mind having the basic commands persistent
inside a floating box in the game for awhile.

2) I would like the ability to invite someone to play with me, in case the
game is empty.

3) I would like a win condition, like if you hit 100 the game says you win and
resets.

Did you follow a game building tutorial to make this, or was it entirely from
scratch?

~~~
r4nd0m_jump
Thanks!

1) Added commands for speed/shield/invisibility, will add bomb commands

2) We have facebook share button, obviously not enough :) I'll see what other
options can be added

3) IO games usually don't follow this pattern, but thanks

I did it from scratch, and created a small client-side framework in the
process which I plan to open source when It's ready.

